# Code - OSS making excessive use of the CPU before and after quit



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 25, 2021)

*Code - OSS* a.k.a. _Visual Studio Code_ a.k.a. _VS Code_ a.k.a. _VSCode_ – editors/vscode

Before quit (Control-Q):




After quit, excessive use persists.

I can use htop(1) to kill the process, however I'd prefer to *diagnose the bug*, if not too difficult. Any suggestions?

TIA



Postscript

Difficult to find relevant information at <https://github.com/microsoft/vscode/issues/>. 

I found some information in Reddit, chose to kill the process. If the bug recurs, I might aim to diagnose it before killing. 

For now, I'll update the system …


```
% date ; uptime
Sat 25 Dec 2021 02:14:45 GMT
2:14a.m.  up 11:14, 6 users, load averages: 2.43, 3.60, 4.72
% pkg info -x vscode
vscode-1.63.2
% uname -aKU
FreeBSD mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd 14.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 14.0-CURRENT #116 main-n251146-d109559ddbf: Mon Nov 29 14:34:59 GMT 2021     root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys
/GENERIC-NODEBUG  amd64 1400043 1400043
% grep suspend /var/log/messages
Dec 15 17:21:01 mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd acpi[33360]: suspend at 20211215 17:21:01
Dec 16 08:03:30 mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd acpi[78756]: suspend at 20211216 08:03:30
Dec 16 16:00:11 mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd acpi[7415]: suspend at 20211216 16:00:11
Dec 17 07:55:44 mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd acpi[36171]: suspend at 20211217 07:55:44
Dec 17 16:15:21 mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd acpi[59657]: suspend at 20211217 16:15:21
Dec 21 08:07:29 mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd acpi[19452]: suspend at 20211221 08:07:29
Dec 21 13:58:29 mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd acpi[39305]: suspend at 20211221 13:58:29
Dec 24 18:01:07 mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd acpi[42285]: suspend at 20211224 18:01:06
% zpool status -x
all pools are healthy
% zpool iostat -v 
capacity     operations     bandwidth 
pool                alloc   free   read  write   read  write
------------------  -----  -----  -----  -----  -----  -----
august               276G   636G      5     25   144K   723K
ada0p3.eli         276G   636G      5     25   144K   723K
cache                   -      -      -      -      -      -
gpt/cache-august  12.6G  16.2G     18      0   741K  54.7K
gpt/duracell      15.1G   377M     20      0   861K  59.1K
------------------  -----  -----  -----  -----  -----  -----
%
```


----------

